# 084 is on my mill



## carvinmark (Sep 7, 2006)

I've been working 14 to 16 hours a day so I couldn't get it together sooner.I have to be honest,I'm not very impressed. I am running it rich because it is fresh. Wonder how it will be after it is leaned out a bit. It sure does use a lot of fuel. My 395 will cut faster,even my girlfriend pointed that out. I've run three tanks thru it,how much more time should I give it?

Mark


----------



## hautions11 (Sep 7, 2006)

*084*

Mark,

Don't go there! :jawdrop: 

I should have my bar and chain this week and was going to try my new 084 this week end. It sure has a LOT more grunt then my 064. I'll get some pictures and maybe a timed 084 cut and 064 cut.


----------



## aggiewoodbutchr (Sep 7, 2006)

carvinmark said:


> I've been working 14 to 16 hours a day so I couldn't get it together sooner.I have to be honest,I'm not very impressed. I am running it rich because it is fresh. Wonder how it will be after it is leaned out a bit. It sure does use a lot of fuel. My 395 will cut faster,even my girlfriend pointed that out. I've run three tanks thru it,how much more time should I give it?
> 
> Mark




What size chain and sprocket are you running?


----------



## carvinmark (Sep 7, 2006)

aggiewoodbutchr said:


> What size chain and sprocket are you running?



404 and an 8 rim. Still working out the combo. I was running the same on my 395 too.
Mark


----------



## CaseyForrest (Sep 7, 2006)

Sounds like you just need to sell it to me.


----------



## poleframer (Sep 8, 2006)

Seein what 090s go for on ebay, I'm temped to repaint mine,sell it, buy whatever will work, and pocket a grand.
My 200t is another story tho. Compared to my 170 its a little gas hog, but I love it!


----------



## carvinmark (Sep 8, 2006)

poleframer said:


> Seein what 090s go for on ebay, I'm temped to repaint mine,sell it, buy whatever will work, and pocket a grand.
> My 200t is another story tho. Compared to my 170 its a little gas hog, but I love it!


I'll feed my 200 all it wants,I love mine.
Mark


----------



## carvinmark (Sep 9, 2006)

hautions11 said:


> Mark,
> 
> Don't go there! :jawdrop:
> 
> I should have my bar and chain this week and was going to try my new 084 this week end. It sure has a LOT more grunt then my 064. I'll get some pictures and maybe a timed 084 cut and 064 cut.



Please let us know how it goes, I'm going to lean mine out and go for it this weekend hopefully.
Mark


----------



## dustytools (Sep 10, 2006)

Hey Mark just wondering if you got the 084 straightened out. Ive been tempted to bid on a couple and just wanted to know what you thought about yours.


----------



## carvinmark (Sep 12, 2006)

dustytools said:


> Hey Mark just wondering if you got the 084 straightened out. Ive been tempted to bid on a couple and just wanted to know what you thought about yours.



Didn't get a chance to work the bugs out yet, darn it. I've got to go out of town next weekend so it will be after that.


----------



## aggiewoodbutchr (Sep 13, 2006)

I wonder if the max engine RPM has something to do with it. I don't know the exact numbers off hand but I know the 084 is lower than most saws. What length bar are you running?


----------



## aggiewoodbutchr (Sep 13, 2006)

OK I found what I was looking for...

395xp max engine speed = 12500 rpm

(12500*.404*8)/12 = 3366 theoretical chain feet per min.

084 max engine speed = 10500 rpm

(10500*.404*8)/12 = 2828 theoretical chain feet per min.

To get the sprocket size needed on the 084 to match the 395xp...

(10500*.404*X)/12 = 3366 rpm

X = 9.5 (good luck finding this one )

Maybe a 9 or 10 pin sprocket is the solution. I would think your 084 could handle this with up to a 24" bar but there's only one way to find out.


----------



## carvinmark (Sep 13, 2006)

aggiewoodbutchr said:


> OK I found what I was looking for...
> 
> 395xp max engine speed = 12500 rpm
> 
> ...



WOW!!!! I think I just need to tune the 084 in as it just seems to be kind of gut less. Belive me, my 395 is ready to go back on if need be.

Mark


----------



## thompson1600 (Sep 13, 2006)

> OK I found what I was looking for...
> 
> 395xp max engine speed = 12500 rpm
> 
> ...



Not really a true comparison. Your comparing the top end RPM's out of the cut. The real comparison would be the RPM's when the saw is cutting. Torque in the cut. Hard to compare a 95cc saw to a 120cc saw just by top end RPM's out of the cut.

Hey Mark, also remember that was a new top end, the rings may not have even seated properly yet.

Tom


----------



## aggiewoodbutchr (Sep 13, 2006)

thompson1600 said:


> Not really a true comparison. Your comparing the top end RPM's out of the cut. The real comparison would be the RPM's when the saw is cutting. Torque in the cut. Hard to compare a 95cc saw to a 120cc saw just by top end RPM's out of the cut.
> 
> Hey Mark, also remember that was a new top end, the rings may not have even seated properly yet.
> 
> Tom



True. I guess I should have specified this. Silly me.


----------



## aggiewoodbutchr (Sep 13, 2006)

thompson1600 said:


> Not really a true comparison. Your comparing the top end RPM's out of the cut. The real comparison would be the RPM's when the saw is cutting. Torque in the cut. Hard to compare a 95cc saw to a 120cc saw just by top end RPM's out of the cut.
> 
> Hey Mark, also remember that was a new top end, the rings may not have even seated properly yet.
> 
> Tom



True. I guess I should have specified this. Silly me. The point I was trying to make is the saw may not be set up to achieve it's full potential yet.


----------



## carvinmark (Sep 14, 2006)

aggiewoodbutchr said:


> True. I guess I should have specified this. Silly me. The point I was trying to make is the saw may not be set up to achieve it's full potential yet.



I agree with you, I have been running it rich so it will break in and not break,LOL. I guess I'm nervous about leaning it out cause I have a rather large investment here. We have had rain almost 24/7 here and I will be out of town all weekend so next week it will get a shot at about 20 White Pine logs. I would think it should have the bugs worked out by then. 

Tom, how many tanks of fuel should it take to break her in? Do you think running it rich is making it gut-less, that is my guess. Wish I had time and weather to tinker with it.

Thanks for your help and advice,everyone.
Mark


----------



## thompson1600 (Sep 14, 2006)

Hey Mark, I would think 5-8 tanks and they should be fine. The only problem with leaning it out and milling is that in a real short period of time, it can get too hot and burn up the top end. Richening it up is making it run at lower RPM's.

What you need to do is play with it a little and see where you get the best balance of; keeping it a little rich, but keeping the RPM;s up while it's in the cut. I'd be far more concerned about the RPM;s it's running while under load than the RPM's it's running out of the cut.

Tom


----------



## carvinmark (Oct 25, 2006)

Hay everybody,I'm an idiot!!!! The saw is working pretty good now,I just got it working good yesterday.Dave Neiger was looking at my grind job on the chain and pointed out a very obvious problem,the cutters were not the same.Long story short,I reground the chain and re set the rakers and all is much better.
Compared to the 395 that was on the mill, the 084 is actually more economecal and has more grunt.I think I can get more power from the 084 with some tuning and I will soon.
Sometimes ya just don't do everything right and this was one for me,so I hope you all know how inferior I feel right now,guess this was yet another one of lifes lessons.
   
Mark


----------



## aquan8tor (Oct 25, 2006)

I'm using a 394 with .375x7 sprocket. I thought that a .404x8 was a little much for the husky?? Help me out. I'm a newbie to milling. I've already got chain, so I can't really run .404 without spending a bunch more money, but should I switch to a .375x8 sprocket?? Thanks for the advice.


----------



## woodshop (Oct 25, 2006)

aquan8tor said:


> I'm using a 394 with .375x7 sprocket. I thought that a .404x8 was a little much for the husky?? Help me out. I'm a newbie to milling. I've already got chain, so I can't really run .404 without spending a bunch more money, but should I switch to a .375x8 sprocket?? Thanks for the advice.


I also run a .375 7 on my 395, and woundn't want to go to the 8. As for .404, in my opinion, there are more advantages using .375 over .404 than the other way around. .404 costs more and takes a little more power from your saw than .375. I think the slightly larger kerf it makes is negligible. Another reason lots of us don't use it is just logistics. Simply having yet another size chain to keep track of. Makes things a little easier when most of your saws use same .375.


----------

